# THE NEW WAVE of OG...Buddha tahoe, Larry, Holy grail, Kosher, cold creek etc.



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 4, 2012)

So im about to invest in some Og Kush genes. I usually take a while to research a strain before i decide to get it... so i noticed how many new OG's have popped up very quckly. its crazy how much people really will pay sometimes for the og kush buds too.

So any ways: 
Lets figure out what people think about the different OG's available...
Kosher Kush, Cold Creek Kush, Holy Grail Kush, OG #18, Tahoe OG, Buddah tahoe OG, Larry OG, Deadhead OG, SFV OG, Cataract Kush, and many more!

What is your fav OG and why? can you show us any pics of your OG strain?

The best OG ive tried so far was Larry OG Kush. I had another that was just generically called OG kush and it was very very skunky and potent.


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Feb 4, 2012)

i picked up some kosher kush from the lucky 7 attitude promotion, but I have yet to pop them in water.. wont be a while b4 they will be ready for a proper judging... If I'm correct, the kosher was just released prior to the lucky 7 promotion, so I dont think anyone that purchases seeds has grown the Kosher Kush out... It was entered in the last two years of the cannabis cup so I'm sure many people have tried the smoke, but I dont think the seeds were ready for release until recently, I may be wrong though.. 

If you know the background of the kosher kush story, formerly known as Jew Gold in cali where it became so popular.. they didnt feel comfortable relaying the jew gold name , so they re-named their strain, kosher kush, as they say, kosher generally means okay, not necessary jewish.. lol... cant wait to try it..


----------



## MaineWeed (Feb 4, 2012)

Residual you have a private message


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Feb 4, 2012)

MaineWeed said:


> Residual you have a private message


didnt come through yet... ;(
lol


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 4, 2012)

tahoe or kosher.


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

real clone only tahoe og! oh so dank! I hear b reals cut blows em all out the water!


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> So im about to invest in some Og Kush genes. I usually take a while to research a strain before i decide to get it... so i noticed how many new OG's have popped up very quckly. its crazy how much people really will pay sometimes for the og kush buds too.
> 
> So any ways:
> Lets figure out what people think about the different OG's available...
> ...


Buddha Tahoe that won in amsterdam was just Swerves regular Tahoe Renamed, the Buddha Tahoe fems just released are Tahoe OGK x reversed Louis XIII which are both widely accepted as REAL OGK CUTS


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 4, 2012)

My favorite is XXX Abusive Og and Darth Maul Og both bomb as shit!!


----------



## Ww58 (Feb 4, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> So im about to invest in some Og Kush genes. I usually take a while to research a strain before i decide to get it... so i noticed how many new OG's have popped up very quckly. its crazy how much people really will pay sometimes for the og kush buds too.
> 
> So any ways:
> Lets figure out what people think about the different OG's available...
> ...


Kosher, cold creek, and hg are all new to me. i have a hells angels and a louis xiii those are my 2 favorites next is fire then sfv then tahoe. 
the terpine profile on real fire og is second to only the hells angels which smells like the most raw og i've smelled. i got a 6 pack of cataract, reserva privada og, deadhead og(only good 1) and the deadhead keeper pheno smells like now n laters more then the classic fuel but try and get confirmed cuts not these bx n feminized if you want the sure fire kush


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 4, 2012)

OKAY PEOPLE..... THERE ARE 3 DIFFERENT TAHOE OG KUSH STRAINS IM TALKING ABOUT... BIG BUDDAH SEEDS TAHOE OG. CALI CONNECTION BUDDAH TAHOE OG. CALI CONNECTION TAHOE OG.

both of the other ones are a selection of the plain ol Tahoe OG.


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just popped the Deadhead Og fems, and Buddha Tahoe fems. I've heard the Hells Angel is Tahoe x blueberry, had the family cut (REAL Louis XIII) but killed it cause I got tired of people bugging for it when I promised I wouldn't give it out SFV im not fond of but Tahoe gets passed around all my buddies. Fire Og is Fire! but only OGR has the real FIRE! My buddy just harvested some White Fire, it's my new favorite!


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 5, 2012)

Buddha Tahoe that one at CC last year was just swerve's Tahoe renamed for Buddha coffee shop, the Buddha Tahoe fems that were just released is Tahoe mother to a reversed Louis XIII


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 5, 2012)

Og kush 18 for me!


----------



## Swerve (Feb 5, 2012)

here let me make it easy for you.. cali connection tahoe is the original tahoe og kush clone aka original og kush..we have traced it back to 96...
the cali connections buddha tahoe is Louie XIII Og X Tahoe OG Reversed male...

buddha's budha tahoe =dinafem og or someone found an ok pheno from our tahoe fem seeds and reversed it.. cuz the pic he uses man needs some resin and trichs.... 

basically if your going to buy og you might wanna get it from someone who has been puffing on and working with og since 98

not 2k11........

just my.02 worth...


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 5, 2012)

Swerve said:


> here let me make it easy for you.. cali connection tahoe is the original tahoe og kush clone aka original og kush..we have traced it back to 96...
> the cali connections buddha tahoe is Louie XIII Og X Tahoe OG Reversed male...
> 
> buddha's budha tahoe =dinafem og or someone found an ok pheno from our tahoe fem seeds and reversed it.. cuz the pic he uses man needs some resin and trichs....
> ...


there it is! 

Swerve, hows the dam treating you? My good friend Grod (Cali Connects #1 fan) been showing me the magic in cali connect beans. keep up the good work!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow thx for posting and letting us know... You may have grabbed my attention with that. Im deciding between the Buddah tahoe OG from Cali Connection. or the Holy Grail Kush from Dna... gonna order in a few minutes people... any help here??

EDIT: Deadhead looks amazing too!!! i found someone who had pics of some nasty plants, they were purple too!! Not to mention how everyone would lose their minds if i bought the Larry OG cuz its deff the most popular in this part of MI


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Swerve! Im sorry to read all this bull around the net u have to put up with. You really helped me out with your post on here explaining how they are different, let the seeds speak for themselves, like the way it should be. You can never please 100% of the people 100% of the time, EVERY seed company has a few pissed off customers that randomly had bad issues. I feel that Swerve is the target of a lot of bullcrap, when in reality hes got some great strains going. THX FOR EVERYONE's INPUT! You all helped me alot! Seems as tho tahoe is the king of OG at this time! i wonder why Larry got so popular over here in SE Michigan?


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 6, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Hey Swerve! Im sorry to read all this bull around the net u have to put up with. You really helped me out with your post on here explaining how they are different, let the seeds speak for themselves, like the way it should be. You can never please 100% of the people 100% of the time, EVERY seed company has a few pissed off customers that randomly had bad issues. I feel that Swerve is the target of a lot of bullcrap, when in reality hes got some great strains going. THX FOR EVERYONE's INPUT! You all helped me alot! Seems as tho tahoe is the king of OG at this time! i wonder why Larry got so popular over here in SE Michigan?


probably the same reason larrys popular here in so cal, the flavor. Love him or hate him swerve is a very important member of the community! rumor has it he talked chem in to releasing the chems, and according to people more in the know than myself, he was the first one to let out the Tahoe OG cut. Never talked to swerve in person on the subject so it's all just rumors. I hope he don't forget us So Cal patients now that he's moving to Amsterdam!


----------



## TheGrotesque (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool, Just got a pack of the "buddha tahoe og" Just popped one bean, kinda excited. She germed good and is on her way. (femmed)


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2012)

blackberry og


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 6, 2012)

OG 18 is fire


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 6, 2012)

tahoe done right is hard to beat


----------



## lampworker (Feb 12, 2012)

Swerve, you dont play. I had been hunting for a REAL Sour to come out and when your's did, I jumped at it. I feel that there isn't a better from seed diesel to be found. My D is everything that my Cali D ever was except I know for sure this is organic and grown with love. The crazy thing is I never see any hype about the Sour Diesel on here or else where. My assumtion is that no one realy wants to try to argue with you who has what origin of blah blah blah. My next assumtion is that if no one else is hyping it, it cant even be some of your best work. This gets me really stoked on trying some more of your genetics. I am sure you get praise for your work all the time but I know it never gets old. Keep it up.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 13, 2012)

i wish i could say the same about blackwater,larry,and pre 98


----------



## bust14u21 (Feb 13, 2012)

What many dont consider, is that the OG #18 has so many different phonos, your gonna find one of them that suits your need perfectly. LArry is good, but you have to have the sicc cutt to get the guito! Id say OG Chem flavor in the OG#18 combined with the SFV and a 450 GP2m, is a sure fire hit for ANYONE who grows that bitch right.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 13, 2012)

thx for all the info guys! itll be great to compare OG lines someday!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 13, 2012)

lampworker said:


> Swerve, you dont play. I had been hunting for a REAL Sour to come out and when your's did, I jumped at it. I feel that there isn't a better from seed diesel to be found. My D is everything that my Cali D ever was except I know for sure this is organic and grown with love. The crazy thing is I never see any hype about the Sour Diesel on here or else where. My assumtion is that no one realy wants to try to argue with you who has what origin of blah blah blah. My next assumtion is that if no one else is hyping it, it cant even be some of your best work. This gets me really stoked on trying some more of your genetics. I am sure you get praise for your work all the time but I know it never gets old. Keep it up.


i have to agree with you man, SourD is easily one of my top 3 fav smokes (id smoke SourD even if it didnt get me high, it just tastes that good), and i also feel like it doesnt get the respect or attention it deserves


----------



## dsanchez2117 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell yea, Sour is one of the best strains Ive smoked. Never grew it but smoked pounds of it lol.


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 14, 2012)

why dont you ask milo where he got his cut from when you see him?and you do see him at different events.coz i can assure you that what you said is wrong.


----------



## bust14u21 (Feb 14, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i have to agree with you man, SourD is easily one of my top 3 fav smokes (id smoke SourD even if it didnt get me high, it just tastes that good), and i also feel like it doesnt get the respect or attention it deserves


Yes, Sour D done right , is HARD TO BEAT! Ive smoked some from Nor Cal, that was one of the stickiest and most potent buds ive ever had. Shops keif that shit all day and its still dank.


----------



## dsanchez2117 (Feb 14, 2012)

I cought a phenomenal batch back in 04 or 05 out in Washington Heights NYC, damn thing cost me $4000 for half lb and it was short 8 grams out of every oz, and I still made back $800 of each oz with .5 dubs. They still looked like .8 and 9s. Shit was potent and flavorful as ever. I wish I could get my hands on that pheno and grow this time instead of paying for it lol.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1863


I think the Buddha tahoe beans are the same as the Tahoe beans with a different name slapped on them to boost sales. Also, swerve acts like he doesn't know how buddha got the tahoe even though they worked together with the Green Place at the cup. I think swerve knows exactly how buddha got the tahoe but won't admit it. They did call it Buddha Tahoe after all. Why Buddha? I think it's a brilliant scheme to boost sales for CC and Big Buddha. Read the link for yourselves. 
Why's half my paragraph underlined? Fucking janky shit.


----------



## Swerve (Feb 14, 2012)

um CAPT STICKYSINGERS stopp spreading bs you have no fucking clue what your talking about!!!!!

buddha tahoe from us are now the Louie Xii og X Tahoe reversed male......the original seeds we released were pure tahoe s1's...all dank....

and do you know how to read bro..

we didnt work together green place bought my tahoe cuz they knew they had bomb... the next day buddha came in showing him how he painted the green places logo on the side of his booth and put the greenplaces logo on he ad in the hand book..problem was he came with straight bunk assss outdoor spanish weed...straight CRAP...i wouldnt even blast this weed to smoke let alone smoke it.....i wouldnt let people smoke it.. i personally would have used it for my veggie garden as mulch....yeah MULCH....shit weed if your entering a competition and am gonna represent a business at least show up with more than i painted ur logo on my booth and put your logo on my gift bag.....but your entry is pure crap....

so i told mo i will buy my weed back he couldnt do that as he already sold some... prob to buddha so he had real weed to smoke not his crap ...
MO talked to the 2 of us all was good until big buddha tried to stake a claim on something he had nothing to do with then put on his website seeds will be ready in jan2012... how the fuck what the fuck i said and here we are.. im explaining again for the millionth time..learn to read sticky finger and learn to not spread bullshit cuz your the problem real people cant understand whats what... its people like you who spread bs information just to feel cool..grow bomb ass weed and feel good about growing dank.. dont spread bs for your own ego bro....

i dont need to boost sales like buddha does...i dont buy my seeds from seed makers in spain i do my own breeding. i make my own seeds i do my own company and i only care about my own company and when someone rips you off the way Big buddha did to me wow.. i mean fuck he took my smoke chick from my website... my main logo my lady...he needs to try and boost his sales. by using my company!!!! but hell he buys his seeds for .70cents euro from dinafem so who the fuck am i right.. yall get ripped off enjoy...

and yeah its like that.......
Swerve


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

See how you go off? YOu're telling me Buddha ripped you off, but you're not flipping out about it all over the forums like you are about this. I've read plenty of your posts, enough to know that if Buddha ripped you off, it would be all over the fucking place. Dinafem og x WW? Why not just s1 a tahoe like you did? Why would he mix WW in there? Why would he use Dinafem? You act like as if it's totally against the laws of nature itself that buddha has a tahoe and that it's completely impossible.




Swerve said:


> dinafems og X white widow and selling it as og.....like buddha...


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

personally, i know its impossible to hoard a strain if that strain is for sale. as others have mentioned, just buy a pack or a clone, get the pheno you want, and make S1s. problem solved.


but heres what really pisses me off, and here why i side with Swerve;

have any of you been to big buddha's website and looked at his buddha tahoe? if he straight ripped off the strain, that shitty, but it happens all the time, and has already happened to popular strains like White Widow, Jack Herer, Bubblegum, etc.

but my point is this, Big Buddha here also ripped off Swerves custom company design. to me THAT is a much bigger issue. hes using swerve's colors, using swerve's fonts, using swerve's designs, etc etc. 

all of THAT is the reason people should be pissed at buddha. stealing logos and company designs is theft, and is a sign of a pretty big scum bag (buddha). 

as far as the Tahoe... its VERY possible for buddha to have the tahoe, as i said, buy a pack, make S1s, done. but the design thievery really was a low blow. and fuck BB for doing that .


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

I see the ripped off font and I agree that is pretty fucked up. I don't see the need for that.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Look...swerve is the breed I'm going with duck the dumb shit. BB will never g cent of my money. I'm a new. Grower and I see swerve stands by his shit. In this world all u have is. Ur balls and ur word and u never break them for no one. So Mr.swerve keep doing what ur doing and if I can help in any way hit me up. Come out with something that will turn BB on his head.


----------



## beans davis (Feb 14, 2012)

Capt.SFs are you planning on growing any of these out?

I just finished and am trying to decide what next.
I have no room for mothers & buy fems so when i buy i have to take herm issues into account.
Also i'm on disability and prices make a difference.

I jumped on the DNA OG & Cateract Kush 5 of each and i promise you the Osiris freebie from Pyramid had more yeild and was better smoke than the kushs.
I will run DF OG 1 & Powerkush 2.
I run 6 plts & wanted to try some other kushs & am trying to decide what to run.
My friend in Long Beach said the Tahoe cuts & seeds are everywhere but he said they are old news there.

He specificaly kept talking about the Kosher Kush and how good it was.
But with all strains its personal pref.

I'm going to grow 3 other kushs w the 1s mentioned just havent decided wich 1.
I'll be ordering within a week,income tax time so i have a little cash to play with(not waste).


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

I might as well. I've tried just about everyone else's ogs. Plus they're cheap so fuck it. I really like the Larry and og 18, if the Bug Buddha tahoes are bunk, I guess I'll go back to the 18. My Larrys hermed so bad I'm scared to death of more beans of that. Which is unfortunate, it was the nicest og I've tried.


----------



## Ww58 (Feb 16, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> I just popped the Deadhead Og fems, and Buddha Tahoe fems. I've heard the Hells Angel is Tahoe x blueberry, had the family cut (REAL Louis XIII) but killed it cause I got tired of people bugging for it when I promised I wouldn't give it out SFV im not fond of but Tahoe gets passed around all my buddies. Fire Og is Fire! but only OGR has the real FIRE! My buddy just harvested some White Fire, it's my new favorite!


o doubt the hells is blueberry. it literally smells like pure og


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2012)

nvm......................


----------



## dtp5150 (Feb 16, 2012)

tahoe og, fire og


----------



## UGGEB420 (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally I like Jedi og. But I do have huge problem with the og genetics and how they r being crossed into everything, personally I think that all this crosses are keeping the gentics closed and medical patient need some els than og crosses. Also to advance the genetics u need to crossed different tyPes to get higher CBd thc cvd. I would like to see more saliva crosses, don't get me wrong I live og but after so many they just all blend together. Like I said I love og but it's becOming the new bc bud. Keep it green keep growing


----------



## Chrome Buds (Feb 17, 2012)

My fav atm is cataract kush(la confidential x og kush), but I just germed some of dna's new martian kush so maybe ima have a new fav soon


----------



## Chrome Buds (Feb 17, 2012)

I mean, as good as martian mean green tastes/smells x'ing it to og #18 oughta be a winner


----------



## eXz (Feb 18, 2012)

CC regular Tahoe Og
this shit is da bomb !


----------



## MileHighGrower (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a commercial medical grower and my vote goes to the Cold Creek Kush. It is my best strain, along with Blackwater, provided to The Herbal Center (THC) here in Denver. It is packed with very long trichs that resemble the Sour D, but smells like a very fresh spring scent with sweet candy. It is some serious fire!! The Blackwater I have is not the purple pheno, but more leaning on the OG Kush side, and is said to smell like sweet silver (if that makes any sense). Again, super trichs! I have some Tahoe OGs going but the 3 phenos I have don't seem to bulk out very much. They also look pretty ripe at 7 weeks of flower!? Anyone else growing Tahoe (not Buddah Tahoe) and have the same pheno, or is it supposed to grow like that? The OG #18 makes great weight and has good trich production, but not quite connoisseur grade IMO. The other OG's that are worth mentioning in the garden is the Ghost OG, OG Train Haze, and Ogiesel. I'll post some picks of the ladies when I find my camera...


----------



## bucbuc420 (May 3, 2012)

I have that buddha tahoe og..........its only about three weeks old but it has me freaked out. Ive never seen a plant grow like this, the leavesve grown some are huge....i mean huge. Ive grown some connie chung, church, super sonic crystal storm, green crack, mkage, super silver, white widow, and some bag seeds and i have never seen a plant grow with leaves like this. Im hopeing i have that pheno that i see all over youtube with those fat ass colas


----------



## mrmarcusdaballa (May 3, 2012)

I to fell in love with the cataract....super dense and very strong long lasting...but at the moment i am lusting after this venus og strain...very nice stuff i must say.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 14, 2012)

kush is now a Life style. Not the fad everyone said it would be. the word Kush is not only a noun,but a pronoun,a verb and can easily be the subject...
So to all the neh sayers ha the jokes on you and your regs...Lets get kushed out and enjoy the kushy day in the life of Kush.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got the Reserva and love it. Anyone know what specific cut it came from. The pack says found at a Dead show, but if Tahoe is the original than wouldn't it be the Deadhead? Either way its great smoke and reproduces itself when femmed. Gonna have to run the Tahoe and Sour D soon, sitting on a pack of Holy Grail.


----------



## Irish Med Farmer (Jun 24, 2012)

I have started to grow some hydro and I didn't know which OG was the DANK FIRE so I here is what I have going
1 Tahoe OG from Cali Connection 24 days into veg
2 Kosher Kush from Resrva Privada 24 days into veg
3 Holy Grail Kush from DNA Genetics 24 days into veg

& Tonight I have just started to Germ
2 Tahoe OG from Cali Connection
2 Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada
3 Holy Grail Kush from DNA Genetics


I am Also running soil here are the strains 
2 critical from Advanced Seeds (last few Days of Flowering)
3 Critical Kush from Barney's Farm 2 weeks int flower
3 Diesel from Dinafem 2 weeks into flower
1 Pinaple Chunk from Barney's Farm 1 week into flower
1 Blue Cheese from Big Buddha Seeed still in veg

2 nights ago I germed 
1 Power Kush from Dinafem 
1 Flash Babaylon Samsara Seeds 


Thats all my seeds gone for now I really want to keep with the USA Genetics from now on its the real DANK Not the crap we have in Europe all the Kush strains from the European breeders are weak there Skunk hybrids NO FIRE,I've spent a lot of time & waisted a lot of time on crap genetics,you should Grow what you like to smoke not what's handy to get,& that's were my biggest down fall was going & using shit genetics that I could get at the store,not going for what I really wanted....THAT KUSH!!!!!


----------



## teoborg (Jun 25, 2012)

I voted for "Larry", yeah "Tahoe" is good but IMO "Larry" blows..


----------



## forestbud (Jun 25, 2012)

Swerve said:


> kush is now a Life style. Not the fad everyone said it would be. the word Kush is not only a noun,but a pronoun,a verb and can easily be the subject...
> So to all the neh sayers ha the jokes on you and your regs...Lets get kushed out and enjoy the kushy day in the life of Kush.


Actually IMHO it's the word *OG* not kush. People in the know can sense *OG* even in quad hybrids! Substitute Kush with *OG *in your paragraph then it would make more sense. *OG* is all that and some more! The infamous *OG *is so powerful that if you had "Ice Cream Kush"... it sounds meh. "Ice Cream *OG*." Now that sounds *OG*! You get the idea.  Not to belittle *Kush*. It's another meaning is *Killer *and mostly refers to the *Hindu Kush* family IMHO. Authentic Fine *OG*'s matrixesque slows down your day so you can enjoy Good Foods & everything else in life 10x times more!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 25, 2012)

So big buddha is kinda like the new greenhouse? 
Kind of a shame as I just brought a bunch of his seeds not long ago looks like I should just smash them with a hammer. I don't like supporting thievery and rip-offery


----------



## 420Bosco (Jun 26, 2012)

just ordered a holy grail kush and martian kush both from dna genetics.


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 27, 2012)

I def want to try larry og, so I think I'll order it soon hopefully i'll still be able to get the 6mix fem freebies as well.

Finger's crossed.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 27, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> I def want to try larry og, so I think I'll order it soon hopefully i'll still be able to get the 6mix fem freebies as well.
> 
> Finger's crossed.



I don't grow from seed but the clones I got were all over the map with some weak and some robust. The Larrys were by far the most robust of all the many strains I grow and almost all of them made it while almost all the raskal OGs failed. in my limited experience this is a strong, healthy, robust strain as far as growth.


----------



## mansoorjane36 (Jun 30, 2012)

yea, i guess that makes sense, lol. Just Got my hands on the Holy Grail from DNA. so, Thank you sir, I will have a kushy day.
and btw, I will start a journal on my multi strain which will include; Holy Grail, Blue Dream, Diablo OG (2 pheno's), SFVOG, Hindu Kush, Afghan Kush (attitude freebie), and N. Lights/big bud (attitude freebie). Probably within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Cannalove (Jul 6, 2012)

I like reserva's OG18. Grew out green thumbs ghost cut and it was a great yielder and many many trich's but it didn't have that OG funk. The ghost is straight lemon pledge. Very stabilized to. I could not differentiate between the 4 plants started from seed. I've been trying to get a CC OG (Larry, Tahoe and mixed pack) but everyone hermied. I still hope to get a Tahoe though someday, somehow.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Jul 6, 2012)

I purchased 6 Reserva Prevada feminized OG#18.. popped 3 and they got 2" high and dampened off. I havent had that happen to a seed in ages, let alone 3 .. so Im kind of nervous to try the other three.
I was also told by Aaron from DNA to grab the Chocolope kush. Its a mix of a Kosher kush daddy to a Chocolope mommy. He said the yield is better and the taste is slightly chocolately with the powerful stone still intact.
Might wanna look at that too... I have yet to pop them. I was just looking at Ace of spades from TGA subcool... looks like a seller but not sure about the yield.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 21, 2012)

Well im back here again!! my old thread.... Im gonna snag a single seed of a Dna/R.P. OG hybrid. not sure between Holy Grail, Cannalope Kush,Lemon OG, and Skywalker. i know ive had lemon skunk and its awesome, nice flower to leaf ratio. the chocolope strain is awesome too, so im sure they all are soo good. which one!?!?!?!\
im worried skywalker might be too similar to my dinafem og kush. and im already getting big buddah buddha tahoe og. i frown on Cali Conn...


----------



## Swerve (Jul 21, 2012)

all good its just seems my wares are the ones everyone wants as we are OG kush.... but hey y would u trust someone who has been smoking and working with og since 97 compared to the all new guys on the block hahahahaha... there is a reason why tahoe is the original og kush and the best out there cuz its the real deal always has always will be


----------



## Milovan (Jul 22, 2012)

The pure strain of og kush is called O.G. kush period not Tahoe O.G.
I'll put up the pure og kush to tahoe any day and the O.G kush will
blow tahoe out of the water no doubt. They don't call the original
pure O.G.kush Death Bud for no reason. Seriously, bring me some of that tahoe to
the SFV and I will show you some real O.G. Kush. Time to step up.


----------



## Swerve (Jul 22, 2012)

milovan hahaha you do realize im from the SFV right ...thats my stomping grounds hahahaha... rookie hahahaha
you even know anyone in the sfv that is the reason why og exists.? or did you jump in a few years ago and og is your things man...

lol

do some research before u spout stupid shit like that....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

Swerve said:


> milovan hahaha you do realize im from the SFV right ...thats my stomping grounds hahahaha... rookie hahahaha
> you even know anyone in the sfv that is the reason why og exists.? or did you jump in a few years ago and og is your things man...
> 
> lol
> ...


fuck ur og kush bro, ill never buy ur seeds bro, ur a dick to plp. i bet ur bigger hermaphrodite then ur gear.


----------



## Milovan (Jul 22, 2012)

Swerve, bring me that O.G tahoe and I will show you some real
O.G.Kush. PM me for my address so you could show, compare and we will see
who is the real rookie around here.
Mine comes from Humboldt and the SFV grown indoors. Iv'e been 
at this for many years. And yes I grew up in the SFV since 1966
Burbank and NOHO and I'm still here.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 22, 2012)

this page alone ill second 
larry 
tahoe
og#18


alldembekickinazz


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Milovan said:


> The pure strain of og kush is called O.G. kush period not Tahoe O.G.
> I'll put up the pure og kush to tahoe any day and the O.G kush will
> blow tahoe out of the water no doubt. They don't call the original
> pure O.G.kush Death Bud for no reason. Seriously, bring me some of that tahoe to
> the SFV and I will show you some real O.G. Kush. Time to step up.


This is the stupidest post,what an idiot !


----------



## berad4guvna (Jul 23, 2012)

Milovan said:


> Swerve, bring me that O.G tahoe and I will show you some real
> O.G.Kush. PM me for my address so you could show, compare and we will see
> who is the real rookie around here.
> Mine comes from Humboldt and the SFV grown indoors. Iv'e been
> ...


Instead of having Sweve come to your house, why don't you just face his strains at a cannabis cup? There's one in LA.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 23, 2012)

what's og kush like?


----------



## newbongwater (Jul 23, 2012)

og is so over-rated..fighting like day-tarhs y'all are..if you don't got the tk you got a watered-downed og,period!!!!!


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeeaa Im with Brad. I say you put it up in the cup. If you can beat swerve, do it publicly. Get the praise your looking for


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 31, 2012)

well i got my larry's going 
View attachment 2276390


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 31, 2012)

pre 98 bubba kush...but I still have original tahoe and larry


----------



## 4skin (Aug 23, 2012)

Iv got a nice buddah tahoe come down today at 9 weeks


----------



## 4skin (Aug 23, 2012)

OG kush decent yeilder aromas filled the room chopping her
Buddah tahoe smells nice also she,s got a lovely earthy hash aroma hints of lemon and fuel in there


----------



## 4skin (Aug 23, 2012)

OG#18 tight dense sticky buds not the strongest of smells at the moment


----------



## wesman420 (Aug 28, 2012)

Og raskals white fire og


----------



## wesman420 (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy grail kush 5 weeks


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

4skin said:


> OG kush decent yeilder aromas filled the room chopping her
> Buddah tahoe smells nice also she,s got a lovely earthy hash aroma hints of lemon and fuel in there


dammn shit looking good how much did you yield of one plant?


----------



## trichopathik (Sep 18, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> I just popped the Deadhead Og fems, and Buddha Tahoe fems. I've heard the Hells Angel is Tahoe x blueberry, had the family cut (REAL Louis XIII) but killed it cause I got tired of people bugging for it when I promised I wouldn't give it out SFV im not fond of but Tahoe gets passed around all my buddies. Fire Og is Fire! but only OGR has the real FIRE! My buddy just harvested some White Fire, it's my new favorite!


Thought i would save my first post for something important....What kind of person kills a plant because they"PROMISED THEY WOULDN'T GIVE IT OUT".......really?First of all,killing anything,especially a sacred herb,on purpose is just wrong.Secondly,who the £$%@ do you think you are to withhold jah's material from anybody.All cannabis belongs to everyone(not their own personal stash,don't be pedantic).You gotta be some sort of mug to have that kind of attitude about herbs"this is MY cut"so childish and selfish.....Karma is a bitch though.sort your attitude to the herb out for real.


----------



## Mr. Bubble (Sep 18, 2012)

from what I've tried my fave's the abusive cut followed by tahoe for a photo finish... but I've only had OG Kush (original or undisclosed...idk), SFV, Deadhead, WiFi, Fire, Larry, Herojauna, Sour, Truth (or true, not sure), purple, Redding, Skywalker, Platinum, and a few others that I can't remember. I have yet to try a whole bunch of 'em like B-Real's cut, Hell's Angels, the Louis cut, poison, Blueberry, ghost, Joseph, Underdog, Obama, Charlie Sheen, or most of the ones listed in the poll. SO MANY FUCKING OG'S OUT THERE IT'S RIDICULOUS.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 18, 2012)

My new favorite is Tahoe Alien! Alien Dominate!


----------



## Whitetrainsav (Sep 19, 2012)

Dang you all are Just Trying to Clown on Swerve? It's like having kids, and swerve chooses his Trusty Males!! Choosing Males Requires a Great Gift it's a bioch!!! Swerve is good People met him at Cow Palace in 08 when RichardLee Was Speaking!! I'm just Fem Crossed WiFi Big Bertha #44 x Louie oh yeah, and Theee 1 and only Respect Og%32 thc Sc Labs!! Watch out for WhiteTrainn Sav


----------



## Whitetrainsav (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll be on IC for Threads Ina few months


----------



## Whitetrainsav (Sep 19, 2012)

Trolls, troll, Trolls Dam


----------



## Swerve (Sep 20, 2012)

hells angels is pure og kush.. i know the people who it came from hell wick650 is still my homie...he sourced it through his boy who ran the ha's grows in the oc.... 

respect og was released by me and was given to me boy my boy respect aka medicalmqarijuanasaveslives.org it literally saved his wife's iife.


tahoe is the shit its the real deal og...never gets old...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love Tahoe especially Tahoe Alien!


----------



## RedMan420 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been growin and smokin OG kush for the past 10 years and back 10 years ago there were not 50 og strains there was 1 OG kush.I got me original cut from my rasta friends in grass valley and they called it Nepal og kush.Since then I have seen,smoked ,and grown a lot of og's and the only one that looks like,smells like and taste like Nepal og is Tahoe OG!


----------



## SFguy (Sep 20, 2012)

GRAS VALLLEY DEFINITELY HAS ALOT OF OLD HEADS... met a few growers out there when i sold/delivered meat.. untill i found i didnt have enought saugage to swing in the gig then went back to a deskjob


----------



## Swerve (Sep 20, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> I have been growin and smokin OG kush for the past 10 years and back 10 years ago there were not 50 og strains there was 1 OG kush.I got me original cut from my rasta friends in grass valley and they called it Nepal og kush.Since then I have seen,smoked ,and grown a lot of og's and the only one that looks like,smells like and taste like Nepal og is Tahoe OG!



thats cuz tahoe is the original og that comes from lassen county grass valley tahoe area...


----------



## str8sativa (Sep 21, 2012)

whitefire og #1 for the win day 46 100% organic


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 21, 2012)

Anything with SFV


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2012)

2nd Tahoe grow (cut only).











Incredible smoke.


----------



## RedMan420 (Sep 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> thats cuz tahoe is the original og that comes from lassen county grass valley tahoe area...


That makes sense.So what is the respect OG?


----------



## Jogro (Sep 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> kush is now a Life style. Not the fad everyone said it would be. _*the word Kush is not only a noun,but a pronoun,a verb and can easily be the subject.*_..
> So to all the neh sayers ha the jokes on you and your regs...Lets get kushed out and enjoy the kushy day in the life of Kush.


That's pretty smurfing amazing. 

Who would have smurfed that you can take the smurf "Kush" and then smurf it like a noun, a verb, or a smurf?

Maybe you should change your name from "Swerve" (smurf?) to Papa Kush!


----------



## Jogro (Sep 21, 2012)

OK, seriously, I don't know jack about these different kushes, and I'm not flying out to the west coast to try them any time soon. 

Maybe one of you kush-heads can help me out. 

Let's say I want to grow something from seed, that's a classic CA Kush. 

It doesn't have to be the most potent, the highest yield, or even the "best" one out there.

If I want something that won't go hermie, isn't crazy expensive or difficult to find, and really captures the taste and feel of the classic Kush, which seeds do I want?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nizza (Sep 21, 2012)

blackberry og


----------



## cotchept (Sep 21, 2012)

My BTOG is firemost. Potent and coats your mouth with that lemonpinesolfuel taste we all love so much.


----------



## Swerve (Sep 22, 2012)

jongro pre98 bubba is what your looking for you want kushy its all kushy you want mouth coating she will leave you tasting her for hours.

respect og comes from my boy respect aka medicalmarijuanasaveslives.org

aka original larry og.. the cut was sourced in orange county...


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Sep 22, 2012)

Buddha Tahoe. Fems. 5 pheno's


----------



## Whey2Sly (Sep 29, 2012)

Well Back in the Day We Had Kush,Master Kush and Bubba Kush and they were a pain in the A$$ to trim,But Good as the Old Skunk One,


----------



## JayBlazepiff (Oct 5, 2012)

Let em kno swerve i was clowin that fat prick buddha


----------



## Yah (Oct 21, 2012)

How is the tahoe og? is it fussy or nute sensitive?


----------



## VaHazer100 (Mar 28, 2013)

Swerve said:


> kush is now a Life style. Not the fad everyone said it would be. the word Kush is not only a noun,but a pronoun,a verb and can easily be the subject...
> So to all the neh sayers ha the jokes on you and your regs...Lets get kushed out and enjoy the kushy day in the life of Kush.


. Dude that's ridiculously funny cuz I'm a kinda older dude under 29 and to make a long story short I had to find a new connect here in good ole va ( no medical or anything and everyone's too scared to help people out) and it happened to be a 19 year old kid in my neighborhood who fucking calls everything he sells kush. It's the most goddamn annoying shit in the world. Ahhhhhhhh and it's usually garbage and I'm getting blaintly ripped off but when your in my shoes you take what you get. Another long story. Fuck kush. Va will be expierencing edibles by the time cali is mainlining thc. Fml


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 28, 2013)

VaHazer100 said:


> . Dude that's ridiculously funny cuz I'm a kinda older dude under 29 and to make a long story short I had to find a new connect here in good ole va ( no medical or anything and everyone's too scared to help people out) and it happened to be a 19 year old kid in my neighborhood who fucking calls everything he sells kush. It's the most goddamn annoying shit in the world. Ahhhhhhhh and it's usually garbage and I'm getting blaintly ripped off but when your in my shoes you take what you get. Another long story. Fuck kush. Va will be expierencing edibles by the time cali is mainlining thc. Fml


That blows man. I'm from Va and we always had really good tree. A lot of times the shmucks would make up names, but most people didn't give it a name at all, or it was the real deal.


----------



## VaHazer100 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yea man I grew up with one of the best but he's now serving 10 mandatory 30 max for all our fun. Va lost a great supplier that fateful day many years ago. I was shown shit like the hog, c99, Kali mist, cat piss, sour d, piff, dro in the vials and four way to name a few waaaaaay before my maturity could appreciate it entirely. So now to have had my first grow ripped and my "dealer" calling mid grade seed mulch, kush, I'd really love to win the lottery or commit suicide. One of the two haha.


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Sep 6, 2013)

My favorite is called fire gifts its a gods gift cross with wifi male! Its the dankest, rarest, and best og i tried! I love reg sfv og kush but i love purple lime cream soda flavor!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 6, 2013)

VaHazer100 said:


> So now to have had my first grow ripped and my "dealer" calling mid grade seed mulch, kush, I'd really love to win the lottery or commit suicide. One of the two haha.


That sucks man, I too was buying bullshit bags waiting on my last grow to finish... $60 for an eighth of shit that barely gets you high, only lasts a day, and sometimes sparkles and sizzles like the fuckin 4th of July. Every time I never knew if I was going to get a good bag or a shitter. Sometimes I would get shit that looked really good, but didn't get you high... like lowryders or something.


----------



## Boddah (Nov 30, 2013)

The Yoda OG is my favorite 
(Chem Dawg x ( Lemon Thai x Old World Paki Kush )


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks tasty Boddah


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't vote, my favorite OG is the True OG from Elemental Wellness Center (cali) / Only the best (in washington). It has won many 2nd place awards as well as a 1st and in my opinion its one of the best og's there is. My girl thinks so too and she doesn't smoke  the True will keep you going for hours hahahahaha and has a heavy stone its perfect. It is all dependant on the batch though.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 30, 2013)

I love the true cut from elemental as well got the True OG Pheno from the TruePowerOG i got f1's from Don at sincity seeds he got the cut from elemental to breed with


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 30, 2013)

I wanted to get the actual cut but I decided not to ask the boss and try to find my own big hit. Wether its a hit to me and the friends or more doesn't matter to me. I just love dank


----------



## midgetpawn (Dec 4, 2013)

So uhm how about SickMeds Wonder Kush? or GDP OG kush"(Tahoe OG x GDP)"? anyone able to compare those to the strains listed in the OP? The sick meds wonder kush looks extremely sexy. Oh and I've heard mickey kush is strong as hell. almost 29%tc and 3% CBG whatever that does(they say something about preventing tumors I think) http://www.tgagenetics.com/images/stories/lab_results/Mickey_Kush.pdf

Seems kind of fucked up that people will more quickly defend breeders making a profit on a specific strain over everyone having cheap access to genetics. I'd prefer as many seed banks as possible had a good Tahoe OG cross if its really so good. Not that what Big Buddha did to take tahoe credit wasn't cheesy. 

I personally am after the best most euphoric high rather than the strongest, though strong strains are probably a good place to start looking. I would love to find this one bud I had back in 98 that had me in some happy dream state a whole weekend. Maybe I was just able to get a different high in 98, but I certainly haven't found anything close to thehigh in anything since.


----------



## midgetpawn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just found this potential badboy "Quantum Kush" from TGA.
Not sure it's even available yet, but 30.6% THC... That's a lot. Hereare the lab results http://www.tgagenetics.com/images/stories/lab_results/quantum_kush.pdf


----------



## hulkstyle (Nov 2, 2014)

From Fla...we puff Crippy....


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 11, 2014)

I saw someone caling a strain crippy from florida... it wasn't the og kush one either. Just saw that the other day and thought.... isn't crippy a name for og kush or a certain cut? Bugs me when names get used more thanonce for different strains.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 11, 2014)

the walking dead, there are none of the new ogs on there this is way too old.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 11, 2014)

So far my fav is an og 18 by the way. Kind of a lanky pheno tho, but amazing product. Easy to keep healthy, little harder to keep branches from getting super tall and/or flopping all over.

A friend has an og 18 that's less lanky, but smells different and isn't as potent. 

Just harvested a fire og hybrid - Fireballs by Breeders Boutique. Or maybe it was an fak hybrid... I'll have to look.

Fire og seems damn good too... I've had a number of hybrids of it but not the straight fire og. 
Had some amazing chem fire, reminded me of Dinachem a lot.

I tried r.p.'s strawberry banana. Nice all around but didn't have much kushy taste. I made a few seeds with it tho since its structure was awesome. One mix is dinachem, hoping for more chem/kush.

Id like to try that 'true og' from elemental too. I was just reading a few magazines last night and that was in al of em.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

They will name any bastardized hybrid on the planet an "OG" now just for name's sake.

Hell, I've had this "original" OG cut for almost 6 or 7 years now... and even I don't know if it's an original cut. I wonder how many people have ever really tried a true OG. I wonder if I have... definitely not these designer "OG" strains that pop up on every dispensary menus with a new name every week.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 11, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> the walking dead, there are none of the new ogs on there this is way too old.


Still had alerts... thought id come say how my ogk adventures have gone. 

Yeah this thread was made a while back... the op poll is outdated and all. 

Btw I hear there's a pheno of skywalker og that's kicking ass, I think its called "600"


----------



## kgp (Nov 11, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> They will name any bastardized hybrid on the planet an "OG" now just for name's sake.
> 
> Hell, I've had this "original" OG cut for almost 6 or 7 years now... and even I don't know if it's an original cut. I wonder how many people have ever really tried a true OG. I wonder if I have... definitely not these designer "OG" strains that pop up on every dispensary menus with a new name every week.


An og from seed stock isn't an og.

I know, I know. All plants came from seed. I get it.

Used to smoke bomb ass og. Been since chasing it in Michigan. Spent thousands of dollars on seeds of og crosses, hybrids, etc.

Was gifted he ghost cut from a friend. Not even done yet but the smell alone is everything I have been chasing.

I think it's safe to say the og doesn't breed well. Hit it wih anything and it changes the smell / flavor. 

I'm sure people find plants they like, but after smoking "real" og it's hard to be satisfied with anything else.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

kgp said:


> An og from seed stock isn't an og.
> 
> I know, I know. All plants came from seed. I get it.
> 
> ...


I was lucky enough to be given this cut by an old member from OverGrow. It has as good a pedigree as you can ask for, but you still can't be 100% sure. The smell and taste is so unique I swear I feel bad telling people its "OG" and usually call it by a different name.


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 11, 2014)

i love the couch lock on the kosher and yield. i got a tall stretchy tahoe pheno right now, it reminds me of lemon kush though the citrus smell. idk if its the reg tahoe or buddah tahoe.but its bomb
i think i voted wrong because i love the taste of holygrail most concentrated og funk taste imo my homie grew it outdoor couple years back and it yielded gnarly like 6 lbs 
og 18,lemon kush,blk_brry kush, mk-ultra .. some my favorites
man i love kush


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 11, 2014)

i ordered vanilla kush but customs jacked me i had that one once a while ago.that anyone's favorite? from barneys


----------



## mrgemstone1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just ordered rp og kush and cc Tahoe og...popping as soon as they arrive.Rp.og. was outstanding may first grow but wouldn't clone for me.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

mrgemstone1 said:


> Just ordered rp og kush and cc Tahoe og...popping as soon as they arrive.Rp.og. was outstanding may first grow but wouldn't clone for me.


Yeah my og 18 will sometimes give me a hard time cloning.. Same with a tcc chem/og my buddy had, another generic 'chemdog', tcc's "pre 98" bubba, and the rp ogk u speak of all were too. As well as others of course.

I think these chem family strains might just need a little more care/less human error than a lot of strains, when it comes to cloning. 

The Dinachem pheno I have clones easier, however its more indica and hardy. Dash of afghan in it from the tres dawg/guava chem side may help... Dinafem's OG kush I got a hardy stocky , short internode one. Flavor was less pungent and mor earthy of an og/chem strain. 

I got a pack of rp's strawberry banana, only trid one so far of six fems. Very easy hardy og hybrid. No where near as stretchy as their ogk and og 18... 

Its well known I'm not a big fan of swerve.... but I did smoke some nice tahoe once., straight tahoe not buddha tahoe. Was much different than the rp og/og 18 's sharp citrusy funky skunk. More of a gas/oil smell and taste in comparison but still with the skunk funk familiar to true og kushes.

Id like to try bcbd's fire og bx III. Their chem fire was amazing that I smoked. 
Fire og is one of my fav's... I have a fire alien kush x (cherry pie x joesph og) well known in certain parts of this site.  I love its final product. Grows like a miracle just tends to hermie a bit. 

As for real/landrace hindu kush I sure liked the barney's violater kush I smoked. I tried to grow a vanilla kush but got a horrid pheno. Would love to see or try a good og x a real kush or anything similar

Hope u have a great harvest. Give us updates in here or a link to your thread/journals... if u have any.

Anyone have experience with bc bud depot's shiatsu kush? It looks like an og when u look at the leaf blade's shape and plant structure. 

Gosh so many to try... ghost og, emerald og, capt crypt og, kosher kush, etc...


----------



## mrgemstone1 (Jan 4, 2015)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Yeah my og 18 will sometimes give me a hard time cloning.. Same with a tcc chem/og my buddy had, another generic 'chemdog', tcc's "pre 98" bubba, and the rp ogk u speak of all were too. As well as others of course.
> 
> I think these chem family strains might just need a little more care/less human error than a lot of strains, when it comes to cloning.
> 
> ...


l


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> Yeah my og 18 will sometimes give me a hard time cloning.. Same with a tcc chem/og my buddy had, another generic 'chemdog', tcc's "pre 98" bubba, and the rp ogk u speak of all were too. As well as others of course.
> 
> I think these chem family strains might just need a little more care/less human error than a lot of strains, when it comes to cloning.
> 
> ...


I will do reports on them as well as a few others. I am sexing a hindu kush and afgani (herbies freebie) at the moment, could make for some interesting offspring! We shall see.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> i ordered vanilla kush but customs jacked me i had that one once a while ago.that anyone's favorite? from barneys


I grew a single seed. Must of been a BAD phenotype....
It sucked ass... but I smoked some VIOLATER KUSH. It was awesome so barneys must have some decent real/hindu-kush/landrace "kushes". I just had a bad one. Id try it agaiin. But mine wasntworth a damn....

Havehad great crimea blue and still run a red chrry brry by them tho. 

My buddy had a bad libery haze pheno too, not trashbut very much like the fake/generic "chemdog" lie greenhouse's was.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2015)

But those kushes by barneys are landrace ones. Not og kush. No chemdawg. Like 8ball, vanilla, and violater. 

Dna/rp's og 18 is my fav og prob atm tho, but I got a stretchy one. But its soooooo good!!!

Trying breeders boutique's DOG soon. Their/genuitys Fireballs og hybrid is amazing too, more indica . Probably from the fire alien kush.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2015)

Kush does not mean og kush always.

Word kush comes from hindu-kush mountains and thatarea/types of landrace indicas from that region


Og kush is a chemdawg derived hybrid which is really nothing like real kushes. 

Hope that's clear, makes sense , helps etc...


----------

